# Οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Η έμπνευση, από το σημερινό του Σαραντάκου:
*Οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους (Μποστ, 1960)*

Για την αγγλική αντίστοιχη παροιμία οι περισσότεροι δίνουν το *Short reckonings make long friends* ή *Short accounts make long friends*, που αποτελεί παρότρυνση να επιστρέφεις γρήγορα ό,τι δανείστηκες από φίλο:

*Short reckonings make long friends.*
_Prov._ If you borrow something from a friend, pay it back as soon as possible so that the two of you remain friendly: _Now that you've finished using Bert's saw, take it right back to him. Short reckonings make long friends._
_McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs_

Παρόμοιες ευρωπαϊκές παροιμίες εδώ: http://books.google.gr/books?id=J14OAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA674#v=onepage&q&f=false (Προσοχή πού τις χρησιμοποιείτε.)

Στον Κοραή προτείνεται μια γενικότερη λύση:

*οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους* φρ
= *It's best to keep a clean slate*: _Πες μου πόσα σου χρωστάω. Οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους. = Tell me how much I owe you. It's best to keep a clean slate._

Αν δεν ενδιαφέρεστε για ιδιωματικότητα:
*Be straightforward in your dealings with friends.*


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 15, 2012)

Παρόμοια: 
Lend your money and lose your friend.
Neither a borrower nor a lender be; For loan oft loses both itself and friend. (Σαίξπηρ)


----------



## Philip (Feb 15, 2012)

"do not ask for credit, as a refusal may offend" - seen in many corner shops in UK


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 15, 2012)

The bar used to have one of those signs hanging up which said, 'Please don't ask for credit as a punch in the mouth often offends', but in the interest of strict accuracy this was altered to, 'Please don't ask for credit because having your throat torn out by a savage bird while a disembodied hand smashes your head against the bar often offends'. However, this made an unreadable mess of the notice, and anyway didn't have the same ring to it, so it was taken down again. It was felt that the story would get about of its own accord, and it had.
Douglas Adams, _So Long and Thanks for All the Fish_


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Αντίστοιχο του δικού μας «Ο πωλών επί πιστώσει και ο πωλών τοις μετρητοίς», υποθέτω. :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αντίστοιχο του δικού μας «Ο πωλών επί πιστώσει και ο πωλών τοις μετρητοίς», υποθέτω. :)



Τα «δικά μας δικά μας», τα λεξιλογικά δηλαδή, είναι εδώ κι εκεί. ;) 

Για να μην είναι μόνο ευρετηριακό και διανηματικό αυτό το ποστ, παρότι είμαστε στο Greek > English:

Με τον δικό σου / τον αδερφό σου / συγγενή σου φάε, πιες κι αλισβερίσι μην κάνεις.
Τον αδερφό σου αγάπαγε κι όχι το μερτικό του.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αντίστοιχο του δικού μας «Ο πωλών επί πιστώσει και ο πωλών τοις μετρητοίς», υποθέτω. :)
> ...



Βρήκα κατά τύχη (από τον _σωσμό_) στις Παροιμίες του Ν. Πολίτη αυτή την παλιά παροιμία που έλεγε κι ο παππούς μου χωρίς το _πρώτα _(παθός και μαθός, τω καιρώ εκείνω) και θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα, ιδίως το «ο πωλών επί πιστώσει»:





Από παροιμίες, άλλο τίποτα, σωμό[SUP]2[/SUP] δεν έχουνε. Πάντως, σωσμό[SUP]1[/SUP] επί πιστώσει δεν τον παίρνω τοις μετρητοίς.


----------



## cougr (Apr 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> [...]Για την αγγλική αντίστοιχη παροιμία οι περισσότεροι δίνουν το *Short reckonings make long friends* ή *Short accounts make long friends*, που αποτελεί παρότρυνση να επιστρέφεις γρήγορα ό,τι δανείστηκες από φίλο:[...]



Or in the parlance of Tony Soprano and mates: _pay up and nobody gets hurt_ :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2014)

Για το δίπολο χρήματα και φίλοι υπάρχει και το αγγλ. When two friends have a common purse, one sings and the other weeps.
Στα δε ρωσικά: Называет другом а обирает кругом (= he calls me friend but strips me bare).


----------

